# Deck drive pulley for Gravely 16G 60" deck



## noahlyoung210 (Oct 26, 2021)

I traded some junk I had laying around for a gravely 16G today. The guy I bought it from said that one of the gears was broken in the gearbox for the deck and need to be replaced. After he delivered it my grandpa and I tore into I and found that the deck drive pulley had broke at the sheer key. It is a nice chunk out of the side of the spot where the shaft goes through. I have looked online for awhile but have only found one. Does anyone know where I could find more just to compare prices. The one I found was on eBay for about $65 I believe.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Have you tried here yet?







Lawn Mower Parts | Small Engine Parts - Jacks Small Engines


Your #1 Source for lawn mower and outdoor power equipment parts - With over 2 million parts online, and commercial/dealer savings!



www.jackssmallengines.com


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Most of the 60" deck Gravelys I've seen had a splined-bore deck pulley....... 5-3/4" diameter, 15/16" splined bore. Like this one.....

60" Gravely Spline Bore Deck Pulley


----------

